# Domains



## foxx21 (19. März 2003)

Hallo habe da mal ne frage

warum sind eigentlich .com domains viel billiger als zum beispiel .at domains??

is da ein unterschied vom speed der weiterleiung oder was??


adio


----------



## sam (19. März 2003)

konkurrenz belebt das geschäft  
im ösiland wirds vielleicht nur einen 
anbieter geben, der den preis einfach 
bestimmt...


----------



## foxx21 (21. März 2003)

aso ja, da hast sicher recht ;-)


----------



## Tommy (30. März 2003)

Außerdem ist die .at von der Bedeutung ja doppeldeutig - was man den hunterten von Redirectorn ja her bekannt ist.


----------

